# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software)  فلاش للهاتف       Huwai C2809 ??

## Hasret

السلام عليكم من فضلكم من لديه فلاش للهاتف Huwai C2809 وشكرا لكم    :EEK!:  
huawei c2809
MEID : A000001AFECAAF 
ESN 80EE2899

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

اخى انت تعمل على اى بوكس

----------


## kolom

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

